# Tony Blair and the rubbish he peddles



## Judgemental (17 February 2017)

Does Blair have no shame.

The man who took the UK to war on a lie.

The man who enacted The Hunting Act 2004.

Now he is peddling absolute drivel about BREXIT.

The sooner he is locked up for treason the better.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 February 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Does Blair have no shame.

The man who took the UK to war on a lie.

The man who enacted The Hunting Act 2004.

Now he is peddling absolute drivel about BREXIT.

The sooner he is locked up for treason the better.
		
Click to expand...

Don't hold your breath JM .


----------



## Judgemental (17 February 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Don't hold your breath JM .
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Mrs May has some sort of Executive Order to have him thrown in the Tower of London.


----------



## HeresHoping (17 February 2017)

4/5 for me here, JM. It's not such drivel about Brexit. I agree with IDS on is that Blair is an arrogant twit, which is kind of pot calling the kettle any colour its chooses as long as its black, but only on that point.

But then I'm a capitalist and I'm watching my clients wither in the face of uncertainty.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 February 2017)

Those who would have us Remain haven't really done themselves any favours soliciting the assistance of that dreadful man.  The nation sees him and his duplicitous conduct with his total disregard for the United Kingdom and for what he was,  a dishonest,  corrupt and shameful man.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 February 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . It's not such drivel about Brexit. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I can't agree with you.  Whilst there will be a period of uncertainty and we all accept that,  there will be those who manipulate the money markets and will use that state to their advantage.  Such advantages as they create isn't our future,  and to believe that it is,  is short sighted.  Equally,  to suggest that the future is in any way secure, and from which ever side of the fence,  isn't deserving of support.  'Out' of the EU we have the hope of a self determining future.  'Within' the EU we will only live under the ever deepening and restrictive dictates from those,  who despite their most recent denials,  were previously and fully in agreement that the EU was to become a federal state.  

The EU started out as an experiment in economics but lost it's way.  The major stake holding nations within the EU are watching with interest,  and to see how the UK progresses.  I predict that within 5-10 years the EU will have disbanded with the early joining nations realising that they are better off arranging their own fee-trade deals with who ever they wish,  and it was the idea of free-trade which was the embryo.  

Alec.


----------



## cobgoblin (17 February 2017)

The most loathed politician in the uk latches on to sad undemocratic remainers in the hope of some quasi- popularity and power.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 February 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			The most loathed politician in the uk latches on to sad undemocratic remainers in the hope of some quasi- popularity and power.
		
Click to expand...

I voted remain but that man is enough to make me regret it .
I do think we are going into difficult economic waters though .
It's likely Vauxhall will be an early Brexit casualty but there was always going to be a huge economic hit in the medium term we have to whether the storm and crack on for the long term .


----------



## Judgemental (17 February 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			The most loathed politician in the uk latches on to sad undemocratic remainers in the hope of some quasi- popularity and power.
		
Click to expand...

Blair said in his speech that and I quote, "the people should rise up" Rise up against a democratic vote. 

That is an act of TREASON and he should be arrested and thrown in the Tower of London to rot for the rest of his miserable.

Hunting folk should rise up and perform a Citizen's Arrest on Blair and take him to the Tower of London.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 February 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Blair said in his speech that and I quote, "the people should rise up" Rise up against a democratic vote. 

That is an act of TREASON and he should be arrested and thrown in the Tower of London to rot for the rest of his miserable.

Hunting folk should rise up and perform a Citizen's Arrest on Blair and take him to the Tower of London.
		
Click to expand...

i would like to see that!!!!!!  justice for all the wrongs he has done to  this country...


----------



## Fidgety (17 February 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Blair said in his speech that and I quote, "the people should rise up" Rise up against a democratic vote. 

That is an act of TREASON and he should be arrested and thrown in the Tower of London to rot for the rest of his miserable.

Hunting folk should rise up and perform a Citizen's Arrest on Blair and take him to the Tower of London.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the Treason Act was repealed in 1989 - by non other than Miranda himself.  I wonder why.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 February 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Unfortunately the Treason Act was repealed in 1989 - by non other than Miranda himself.  I wonder why.
		
Click to expand...

He clearly planned for  long term problems .


----------



## Judgemental (17 February 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			He clearly planned for  long term problems .
		
Click to expand...

It would not surprise me, bearing in mind Blair is a megalomaniac, that he is planning A COUP D'ETAT against Mrs May's government.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 February 2017)

Judgemental said:



			It would not surprise me, bearing in mind Blair is a megalomaniac, that he is planning A COUP D'ETAT against Mrs May's government.
		
Click to expand...

Now that would be put all the fuss about DT into perspective .
But seriously he does have the look of a loony dictator or religious cult leader about him now .


----------



## Judgemental (17 February 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Now that would be put all the fuss about DT into perspective .
But seriously he does have the look of a loony dictator or religious cult leader about him now .
		
Click to expand...

Judging by this evening's papers he shifty Blair has done his cause and himself for greater harm than he bargained for.

Thing is, these chaps who become wealthy, suddenly adopt a new persona that takes over, that they think their money makes them invincible.  Anything they say is acceptable and therefore, folk will listen to and action their demands.

In the case of Blair he is hopelessly deluded and simply out of his depth.

Indeed he has probably done the BREXIT cause a great many favors because, if he is setting himself as a has-been he is the wrong face as was; 'nothing I like more than a hot currie' Major :wink3:

Of course Blair is a chum of the Clintons, don't mention shower-room parties at Chequers :drunk:


----------



## Judgemental (19 February 2017)

Now Mandelson is mounting Blair's bandwagon.

What is it about these failed has been's.

Don't they realise nobody is interested and that there are very few people that would listen.


----------



## ester (19 February 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Those who would have us Remain haven't really done themselves any favours soliciting the assistance of that dreadful man.  The nation sees him and his duplicitous conduct with his total disregard for the United Kingdom and for what he was,  a dishonest,  corrupt and shameful man.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Did anyone actually solicit his assistance though, I rather thought he had taken it upon himself!?


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2017)

ester said:



			Did anyone actually solicit his assistance though, I rather thought he had taken it upon himself!?
		
Click to expand...

Well I certainly never asked him I am forgetful but that that forgetful.


----------



## Isbister (20 February 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Now Mandelson is mounting Blair's bandwagon.

What is it about these failed has been's.

Don't they realise nobody is interested and that there are very few people that would listen.
		
Click to expand...

I shouldn't be so quick to write them off. Lords Mandelson and Kinnock (another has-been you might have mentioned), and no doubt numerous others in the HoL, nevertheless still have the power to cause a lot of mischief for Brexit - possibly even derail the whole thing.


----------



## Fidgety (20 February 2017)

Isbister said:



			I shouldn't be so quick to write them off. Lords Mandelson and Kinnock (another has-been you might have mentioned), and no doubt numerous others in the HoL, nevertheless still have the power to cause a lot of mischief for Brexit - possibly even derail the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there are a number of members of the HoL, including those who you mention, who have vested interests  in the EU (such as valuable pension pots) and unless they are barred from the debates or votes due to their obvious conflict of interest, then I should imagine that derailing things is almost a foregone conclusion  . Some scary comments from them on the subject here - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...oes-not-mean-brexit-peers-eu-pensions-likely/ :eek3:


----------



## ycbm (20 February 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Unfortunately there are a number of members of the HoL, including those who you mention, who have vested interests  in the EU (such as valuable pension pots) and unless they are barred from the debates or votes due to their obvious conflict of interest, then I should imagine that derailing things is almost a foregone conclusion  . Some scary comments from them on the subject here - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...oes-not-mean-brexit-peers-eu-pensions-likely/ :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

If they block it they will find themselves abolished in favour of an elected second house, and not before time, either. Will the turkeys vote for Christmas, I wonder?


----------



## Alec Swan (20 February 2017)

ester said:



			Did anyone actually solicit his assistance though, I rather thought he had taken it upon himself!?
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about it,  you may well have a point.  For those who are pro-brexit,  his appointment would be perfect,  either within our own Labour party or better still if he were to be appointed to Junker's position.  Can you imagine it? &#8230;. there would be committed Remainers jumping ship rather than have that evil man at the helm of any movement.

Blair will bring the kiss of death to any aspirations and of any persuasion,  rather like Brown when he came perilously close to capsizing Scotland's independence referendum.

Alec.


----------



## Isbister (20 February 2017)

ycbm said:



			If they block it they will find themselves abolished in favour of an elected second house, and not before time, either. Will the turkeys vote for Christmas, I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

The Lords have no mandate and I agree it's high time they were abolished, but I wonder whether Mrs May would be willing to take on such a gargantuan constitutional task at the present time?

I've never seen the point of the second chamber anyway, it's just a brake on legislation by the democratically elected government. They tinker around making amendments, all the time massaging their own egos in an attempt to justify their costly existence.


----------



## Alec Swan (20 February 2017)

Isbister said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

I've never seen the point of the second chamber anyway, it's just a brake on legislation by the democratically elected government. They tinker around making amendments, all the time massaging their own egos in an attempt to justify their costly existence.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not entirely sure what democracy has to do with it;  with an overwhelming majority,  any government which we vote in can do as they please and regardless of the views of the people.  At least the Lords provides a sane and balanced view,  mostly and as you say,  a brake.

Alec.


----------



## ester (20 February 2017)

It's ok Mrs May went into to keep an eye on them today


----------



## Isbister (20 February 2017)

Alec Swan said:



*I'm not entirely sure what democracy has to do with it*;  with an overwhelming majority,  any government which we vote in can do as they please and regardless of the views of the people.  At least the Lords provides a sane and balanced view,  mostly and as you say,  a brake.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

That's the whole point - MPs are voted democratically and form a government with some sort of mandate, but there is no such thing as a democratically elected lord - they are accountable to none other than themselves. Some may be capable of providing sane and balanced views, others may be cranks with vested interests; either way, they cannot be voted out of office.


----------



## Fidgety (20 February 2017)

Isbister said:



			That's the whole point - MPs are voted democratically and form a government with some sort of mandate, but there is no such thing as a democratically elected lord - they are accountable to none other than themselves. Some may be capable of providing sane and balanced views, others may be cranks with vested interests; either way, they cannot be voted out of office.
		
Click to expand...

And guess which government decided that hereditary peers should no longer sit in the House of Lords (and therefore enabled it be filled with those who have toadied to/bankrolled which ever government was in at the time via the various Honours lists).  That's right - Tony Blair's.  How on earth could there be any form of balance in the HoL so long as it was filled with people who had prostituted themselves in order to get a peerage.  With hindsight (and a little bit of paranoia ) it does start to look as though ACL Blair was playing the long game all along!


----------



## Judgemental (20 February 2017)

Isbister said:



			I shouldn't be so quick to write them off. Lords Mandelson and Kinnock (another has-been you might have mentioned), and no doubt numerous others in the HoL, nevertheless still have the power to cause a lot of mischief for Brexit - possibly even derail the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

Been watching the debate and Lords and Ladies one after another, stood up and said that to not support the H of C's second reading, would be a certain death knell for the House of Lords.

They know which side their bread is buttered and having rocked the boat over Tax Credits, the likelihood of upsetting the apple cart over BREXIT, is in my humble opinion highly unlikely.


----------



## Isbister (21 February 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Been watching the debate and Lords and Ladies one after another, stood up and said that to not support the H of C's second reading, would be a certain death knell for the House of Lords.

They know which side their bread is buttered and having rocked the boat over Tax Credits, the likelihood of upsetting the apple cart over BREXIT, is in my humble opinion highly unlikely.
		
Click to expand...

That may be a correct assumption, we shall see. The upper chamber is described in today's Telegraph as 'the best day-care centre in London'!


----------



## Fidgety (21 February 2017)

Isbister said:



			The upper chamber is described in today's Telegraph as 'the best day-care centre in London'!
		
Click to expand...

  .  Just failed to coincide my breathing with swallowing coffee there!


----------



## Judgemental (23 February 2017)

Fidgety said:



  .  Just failed to coincide my breathing with swallowing coffee there!
		
Click to expand...

I like the way in a Radio 4 piece, it was said, "they were handed over to the Lord's Staff who made them comfortable for the day".

But the subject of this thread leaves me genuinely astonished.

Here is a man who was a successful Prime Minister leaving aside Iraq.

A man who has made huge amounts of money post PM, what is he doing wasting his time stirring things up and which he must realise will make him even more unpopular, with no prospect of promoting his misguided views. Other than mischief making. 

Perhaps he wants to be made a Lord because the little wife wants to be a lady. So by kicking up a fuss he might be given a lordship.

Don't think that is ever going to happen and apart from anything else, there are so many questions about the legitimacy of the House of Lords and those who already populate the benches. 

Frankly it would be surprising to see those questions exacerbated by adding any sort of 'cur-dog' .   

The person who enacted the 2004 Hunting Act simply does not have any place in the House of Lords.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 February 2017)

Judgemental said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Perhaps he wants to be made a Lord because the little wife wants to be a lady. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

It'll take more than the bestowing of a peerage on him to make her a lady,  I'd suggest.

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (23 February 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			It'll take more than the bestowing of a peerage on him to make her a lady,  I'd suggest.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!   :thumbup:


----------



## Isbister (23 February 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Perhaps he wants to be made a Lord because the little wife wants to be a lady. So by kicking up a fuss he might be given a lordship.

...
		
Click to expand...

It seems a poor way to set about achieving his ambition, yet I suspect that is what he would like. Better still, however, I suspect he wishes to be an EU Commissioner - perhaps even President of the EU. Quite conceivably, that might once have been within his grasp, regardless of his unpopularity here (which would have been no impediment whatsoever, as far as EU politics goes). Not now, however - sadly for poor Tony the vision of the glittering prize is receding daily ... he must be seething with suppressed fury and resentment. Hence his occasional outbursts.


----------

